# minarik guitars



## NGXmusical (Apr 15, 2009)

Have you ever tried this guitar.Are they any good to play with.I eared the action was really good and the quality seems to be good also.The body is build with Mahogany,Quilted Maple Top, Paua Abalone Binding, which seems good to me.

http://minarikguitars.com/products.guitars.php?guitarId=4&guitarSeries=1&guitarcolorId=36

Thanks


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Wow, those are pretty extreme, blingy guitars. Way over the top for me. I like the Lotus model - it's the least 'out there' one to my eyes. Kind of a cool shape.

But wow, the rest of them? Some of those things are so awkwardly shaped I have to wonder what they were thinking. Their written introductions to each model sound confident enough, but for the most part, those multicoloured inlays, running all around those lumpy bumpy bodies, looks beyond tacky to me.

I know... your mileage varies. Wonder how well they actually play.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've tried a couple of the odder shaped ones--just for fun--but they were a bit awkward to hold. The necks were fine, but I can't vouch for all of them--some the more normal ones could be more comfortable.

I never plugged one in though. So, basically the wilder shapes I found awkward, and overall they're not my style--but I'm sure some of them will find fans.


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

I originally saw these guitars in a guitar world buyer’s guide. At first I couldn’t get over how ugly I thought they were. Then I found myself constantly flipping back and looking at them for days. I could never see myself playing one but I do find them strangely intriguing.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Lots o'bling, ka-ching.

With that degree of fancy stuff, the basic functions of playability, tone, comfort, fit & finish, set-up, and high quality parts had better be present, or the cost is misdirected, imho. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Simply another chinesse import, like DOT and SO many others. To much BLING BLING for me personnaly.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i haven't seen any mention of price anywhere. anyone know how much? 
just curious


----------



## Hired Goon (Mar 4, 2008)

Butt Fugly for the most part. May play nice but I can't get past the appearance.


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

This white one looks pretty crazy:










I could play one of these too:

http://minarikguitars.com/images/products/sceptre.abaloneburst.zoom.jpg


----------



## mcgriff420 (Sep 30, 2008)

I would only consider getting one if I was going to play it standing up with a strap..like a flying V. The guitars themselves are probably fine just make sure you fully comprehend the odd shapes.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

still no mention of what they cost


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> still no mention of what they cost


Respect? Dignity? Image?

(Actually, I'm morbidly curious myself.)

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## nutter (Aug 29, 2009)

the acoustics look pretty cool but the electrics are too over the top for me


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> still no mention of what they cost


From what I last heard they have a MIK import model, and the same models are also available from their USA shop at a higher price. Sorry that's not hard numbers.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I can't remember what the ones I saw cost...

So I checked the store's website-
$499.00 to $999.00.

That was posted May 29 last year--so prices could be higher & probably are.
Calgary Rock Shop


----------

